# HR 21-700 installation disaster



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

I have had the worst experience with my install and it still isn't working properly. Basically, I started with a 3 LNB dish, Tivo receiver, and two individual RCA Recievers in the kids rooms. I upgraded my TV to and HD Samsung T5689, I requested the HR 20-700 upgrade and received that on 11 Oct. The tech failed to put in the 5LNB dish at the time and me not knowing all of the requirements allowed him to leave in this configuaration. I called D* on the 13 of Oct after finding your forum and when I was trying to figure out what channels I was supposed to get in HD. Same tach came back and installed the 5 LNB. After the install he notice Tuner 1 and 2 on the 101 and 103 a were bouncing from 0 to 95%, he rechecked his wiring and decided it was the receiver and requested that I call D* and have them send out a new one. I complied and D* wanted to go through the troubleshooting with them on the phone. They determined that it was not the receiver and it was the wiring. I replaced the HR20 with my old Tivo and waited another day for the tech to return. This time I requested a lead tech because the other one gave me some false info which I confirmed was false after researching on your forum. He showed up and rechecked all the wiring and was not able to get past the 25 % mark during setup. He found a couple loose wires but none of them seemed to be so loose that it should of had an effect on the system. He also replaced the LNB with a WNC one and still had problems with the system. He again decided it was the receiver and promised to return the next day with a new receiver. He came the next day and installed the HR21-700. He replaced it and started to give him the same problems. He readjusted the dish, disconnected and reconnected the wires and everything seemed to work great. He left and low and behold friday night after approx. 4 hours of TV watching I get searching for satellite signal. I restart my receiver and everything starts working again with no problems. 4 hrs later it does it again. Again I restart and everything starts working. Saturday, I wake up and the TV is working fine for 1.5 hrs and it goes out again. I restarted it and it starts working. This happened about 3- 4 more times. The last time I couldnt regain the signal. I checked the signal monitor and find that it is cycling 95% to 0% on 101/110/119/ 103a/ and it doesn't even see the 99 or 103b. I reset again and nothing. I replaced the HR21 with the old RCA receiver from my kids room and its signal was bouncing on the 110 from 0 to 90%. My husband and I checked the kids rooms, One now has the Tivo in it and the other an old RCA receiver. Both have strong signals. While I monitored the signals on the TIVO my husband realigned the dish. Which seemed to be of by a couple degrees elevation and tilt. Once done, I rechecked the living room HR21 and still have the same problem. I called D* to send out another installer and he just left. He showed up and first did a software download. Didn't fix the problem, he then rechecked my wiring in the house ( which is in the wall and I will have a heck of a time trying to get that replaced since I live on a military base) but everything seemed to work fine there too. I suggested that he eliminate the wiring to the house all together by running a coaxial cable straight from the dish to the receiver. He complied and ran one for both inputs and disconnected the inputs to the bedrooms. He reconnected tuner 2 and it worked great, reconnected tuner 1 and it started bouncing again. He reconnected the cables through the wall to the receiver and tuner 2 worked great, tuner 1 work GREAT, he said he hasn't reconnected the cable to the rooms yet so that I might have an electrical problem in one or both of the rooms. He reconnected the cable in both the rooms and signal is still their. I am missing transponder 26 on the 101 and 103 a is missing transponder 25 and 103b is missing transponder 6. But all seem to be working great. Just to verify his point after he left I went and disconnected the cable to the RCA receiver in my sons room and no problems on the HR 21 receiver. I then disconnected the receiver to my oldest boys room which is the TIVO and found that 103a bounces from 95% to 0. I reconnected it and no problems on the HR 21. Just so you know the TIVO in the bedroom only has one wire hooked up to it however, I seem to get a reading for both tuners on the receiver???. So now I am waiting to see if by some miracle the HR21 stays operating with no issues for the next 4 hrs or if it dies again. Can anyone on here think of why I might be having this issue? Any input would be appreciated? Thanks. :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well....

First a comment: could you please edit your post to include some page brakes... as I will have to say, I had to stop reading parts, because I was getting lost..

2nd... if you got the HR21-700... you would probably be the first in the forum (outside of the tial group)...

3rd... if you have the HR21-700 what software vesrion is on it.

4th... I really think something is wrong with yoru wring... and you may need a powered multiswitch, or signal locker.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, my head hurts. Ok, are you using a multiswitch at all? Do you have the BBC's connected? To me it shounds like a bad BBC. Are you having problems with just the cables going to the HR21? It sounds like the other connections in the other rooms are working fine.


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Wow, my head hurts.


Yeah, that's even more annoying than the guy that starts typing in the title text box and finishes his thought in the message text box.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Even the thread title is misleading, as it sounds like the dish and wiring problems are the issue....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree. I think that you need to get a new installer out to check everything from top to bottom.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well....
> 
> First a comment: could you please edit your post to include some page brakes... as I will have to say, I had to stop reading parts, because I was getting lost..
> 
> ...


Sorry , about the editing.

What is a powered multi switch or signal locker? Where would I get one?


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Wow, my head hurts. Ok, are you using a multiswitch at all? Do you have the BBC's connected? To me it shounds like a bad BBC. Are you having problems with just the cables going to the HR21? It sounds like the other connections in the other rooms are working fine.


No I am not using a multiswitch at all. I only have one tuner hooked up on the TIVO so that only makes 4 tuners in all. From what I read I only need the mulitswitch if I have more than 4 hooked up. The BBC's have been replace 4 different times.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Even the thread title is misleading, as it sounds like the dish and wiring problems are the issue....


Sorry , didn't mean to mislead anyone.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you have problems in any other room?


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Do you have problems in any other room?


No problems in any other room.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

racingminnieb said:


> No problems in any other room.


Seems to point to wiring problem going to your HR20/21.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Seems to point to wiring problem going to your HR20/21.


The last tech connected the wire straight from the dish to the receiver. He skipped all the wiring in the house completely.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Do you know if, in doing so, he ran uninterrupted cabling all the way. Did he use a coupler anywhere which would have saved him from having to remove the LNB? I'm wondering if it's bad cabling at the LNB for one of the 2 lines going to the HR.

Also - was your husband the last to tweak the dish? The last tech did not do a realign?



racingminnieb said:


> The last tech connected the wire straight from the dish to the receiver. He skipped all the wiring in the house completely.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

racingminnieb said:


> The last tech connected the wire straight from the dish to the receiver. He skipped all the wiring in the house completely.


Somehow with multiple devices in multiple rooms, there has to be something else going on there in terms of the wiring. It would appear that you are a standard candidate for at least a regular Zinwell multiswitch just based on the number of devices and tuners you are trying to use from the 5LNB dish.

I wonder if there are some line splitters someplace, so some other kind of coax manipulation going on that causes your reception to fail.

If it were me, I'd get them back out ASAP, and demand a Supervisor to be there to review the installation problem for a solution. There are just oo many possible sources of your problem, that someone should look at it directly.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

How do you get your local channels? From the SAT, Over the Air, or ..?


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> Do you know if, in doing so, he ran uninterrupted cabling all the way. Did he use a coupler anywhere which would have saved him from having to remove the LNB? I'm wondering if it's bad cabling at the LNB for one of the 2 lines going to the HR.
> 
> Also - was your husband the last to tweak the dish? The last tech did not do a realign?


The last tech did checked the signal and said all signals were strong. He did not realign. It was ininterrupted cabling the whole way.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> How do you get your local channels? From the SAT, Over the Air, or ..?


Over SAT


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well....
> 
> 2nd... if you got the HR21-700... you would probably be the first in the forum (outside of the tial group)...


Sorry Earl
Not true. I had a HR21 installed today by Ironwood communications for my H10 HD-DVR upgrade.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

racingminnieb said:


> Over SAT


update, I just got home and I had no satellite service in the living room again. I just went through and disconnected the two bedrooms and restarted by pressing the RBR. It came back up but I still have 0 on 26 on the 101, 25 on 119, 3 and 17 on 103a for tuner 1. On tuner 2 if have 0 on 26 on the 101, 25 and 27 on 119, 3 and 17 on 103a. Signal meter is staying steady and strong on all satellites. Any problems.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

It really sounds like there might be a split somewhere in your house wiring.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

racingminnieb said:


> update, I just got home and I had no satellite service in the living room again. I just went through and disconnected the two bedrooms and restarted by pressing the RBR. It came back up but I still have 0 on 26 on the 101, 25 on 119, 3 and 17 on 103a for tuner 1. On tuner 2 if have 0 on 26 on the 101, 25 and 27 on 119, 3 and 17 on 103a. Signal meter is staying steady and strong on all satellites. Any problems.


Ok, those transponders you are refering too, they are all spot beams. You may or may not get a signal on them. If you do, you are probably on the fringe area of another DMA, those levels will fluctuate depending on a number of factors.

Can you post a snap shot of the transponder matrix for each of the sats? If no on the pics, please type them out.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Ok, those transponders you are refering too, they are all spot beams. You may or may not get a signal on them. If you do, you are probably on the fringe area of another DMA, those levels will fluctuate depending on a number of factors.


update, tuners are bouncing after removal of wires in bedrooms. I have now reinstalled wire in one room and still have bouncing. I found a 950-2050 MHZ power inserter on the wire in the room with the TIVO, have removed it and I still have bouncing on the tuner 2.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Please also list all the DirecTv boxes you currenty have active.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Ok, those transponders you are refering too, they are all spot beams. You may or may not get a signal on them. If you do, you are probably on the fringe area of another DMA, those levels will fluctuate depending on a number of factors.
> 
> Can you post a snap shot of the transponder matrix for each of the sats? If no on the pics, please type them out.


Satellite Transponders ( 32 total at 101 degree) ( Tuner 1)

1-8 95 95 91 82 94 98 92 98
9-16 92 95 91 76 93 98 91 98
17- 24 92 95 91 79 94 98 92 98 
25-32 92 0 92 94 94 98 89 98

Satellite Transponders ( 32 total at 101 degree) ( Tuner 2)

1-8 0 95 85 82 0 98 92 95 
9-16 92 95 85 75 0 98 88 98 
17-24 92 95 82 77 94 98 85 98 
25-32 88 0 92 94 86 98 84 98

Satellite Transponders 110 degree (Tuner 1) 
1-8 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 96
9-16 N/A 95 N/A 96 N/A N/A N/A N/A 
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
25-32 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

Satellite Transponders 110 degree (Tuner 2) 
1-8 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 96
9-16 N/A 95 N/A 96 N/A N/A N/A N/A 
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
25-32 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

Satellite Transponders 119 ( 11 total at 119) ( tuner 1)

1-8 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 95 96 93
25-32 0 97 89 96 51 96 97 96

Satellite Transponders 119 ( 11 total at 119) ( tuner 2)

1-8 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 95 79 88
25-32 0 95 91 96 46 96 97 96

Satellite Transponders (6 TOTAL AT 99 degree (b)) ( tuner 1)

1-8 26 0 79 0 76 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
25-32 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

Satellite Transponders (6 TOTAL AT 99 degree (b)) ( tuner 2)

1-8 24 0 79 0 76 0 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
25-32 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

Satellite Transponders ( 7 total at 103 degrees (a) ) ( tuner 1)

1-8 80 97 0 100 57 98 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 0 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
25-32 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

Satellite Transponders ( 7 total at 103 degrees (a) ) ( tuner 2)

1-8 80 97 0 100 57 98 N/A N/A
9-16 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
17-24 0 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
25-32 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

Satellite Transponders (16 total at 103 degrees (b)) ( tuner 1)

1-8 80 71 79 69 79 71 78 69 
9-16 79 74 80 73 80 79 N/A N/A
17-24 85 N/A N/A N/A N/A 80 N/A N/A
25-32 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

Satellite Transponders (16 total at 103 degrees (b)) ( tuner 2)

1-8 79 70 71 69 38 71 30 70 
9-16 81 74 32 73 73 79 N/A N/A
17-24 63 N/A N/A N/A N/A 80 N/A N/A
25-32 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Please also list all the DirecTv boxes you currenty have active.


HR 21-700 
Phillips TIVO DSR704 ( only one tuner
RCA DRD42ORE


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

I disconnected the TIVO from the outside of the house and I have the same problem. I disconnected the RCA from the outside of the house and now my signal is strong and steady. I then turned on the light in the living room and the signal disappeared and came back on Tuner 2 which is connected on the same wall. I turned the light off and everything came back in. This sounds electrical in the house doesn't it. Is there anything I can do here besides rewire my entire house?


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

racingminnieb said:


> I disconnected the TIVO from the outside of the house and I have the same problem. I disconnected the RCA from the outside of the house and now my signal is strong and steady. I then turned on the light in the living room and the signal disappeared and came back on Tuner 2 which is connected on the same wall. I turned the light off and everything came back in. This sounds electrical in the house doesn't it. Is there anything I can do here besides rewire my entire house?


I also reconnected the TIVO and still strong signal. Right now I am in the dark with the TV and I have a strong signal.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Another member in this thread appears to be having similar problems.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105904

Are your lights on a dimmer? It very well could be something in the wall switches/lights themselves that is generating some bad RF that the HR20 is sensitive too.

VOS might be able to shed more light on it. No pun intended.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I bet you have non-sheilded cable that is run close to your power cables. The power cables are bleeding throu to your RG6 cable. Still odd that you said a complete seperate run from your dish to your HR21 was still having issues.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The more symptoms I'm reading, the more I'm convinced its a coax wiring issue.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The more symptoms I'm reading, the more I'm convinced its a coax wiring issue.


But if the installer ran a temp line straight from the LNB to the receiver and the problem remained, that should rule out bad coax.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

RobertE said:


> But if the installer ran a temp line straight from the LNB to the receiver and the problem remained, that should rule out bad coax.


Agreed. Did you actually see him have the cable running through the house?


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes. I was there the whole time. The only thing I can't confirm is where on the dish he connected / disconnected.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

get one of those cheap wall plug testers.. see if you got a plug wired backwards..


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

racingminnieb said:


> Yes. I was there the whole time. The only thing I can't confirm is where on the dish he connected / disconnected.


How long of a run do you think it is? From the dish to your HR21.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

racingminnieb said:


> Yes. I was there the whole time. The only thing I can't confirm is where on the dish he connected / disconnected.


where is the dish grounded to?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

wildbill129 said:


> where is the dish grounded to?


Good call...


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Another member in this thread appears to be having similar problems.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105904
> 
> ...


Funny I just finished reading that one before I saw your post. It does sound very familiar. You just gotta laugh at this kind of stuff sometimes.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

wildbill129 said:


> where is the dish grounded to?


I don't know what it is grounded too. I can see the green wire in the box on the same connecter block that the coax cables are on. I can also see a grounding block too.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Perhaps try putting the HR21 on an extension cord to another room that's on a different circuit. (or do the same with the tv as they tend to draw a lot of power if that's easier to reach)


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

looking closer at the grounding block I see two coaxial cables hooked up to it and I als see a place where it looks as if a wire should be but there isnt one. Should there be one there?


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

update: signal just went out again. I have turned off all the lights in the house and no signal still.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

Koz said:


> Perhaps try putting the HR21 on an extension cord to another room that's on a different circuit. (or do the same with the tv as they tend to draw a lot of power if that's easier to reach)


The tech tried that earlier today and still had the same problem


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

racingminnieb said:


> looking closer at the grounding block I see two coaxial cables hooked up to it and I als see a place where it looks as if a wire should be but there isnt one. Should there be one there?


Depends...how is that for an answer??

Are there any other ground blocks between the dish and any other receiver?

If not, this box you are referring to: do all the lines come to this same box and are they all connected to the same block?

Is this box on the side of your house near your incoming electrical? Is there anything else within this box other than RG6 cable. Is your phone block in there? Do you see a ground on any grounding blocks?

If this box you are referring to is the one for cable tv, often there will be a ground in the box tied to the cable tv block.

Now, I just read your last post. After all that, I think an LNB on your dish is bad. I would be shocked if a voltage drop could be significant enough to cause the problems you are having. Now, if you had a ground fault on a circuit, and somehow your dish ground was on the same circuit, I could see you having these problems.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

You said you have 2 RCA units for the kids room (2 tuners total), an HR21, which has 2 tuners and a Tivo ( 1 or 2 tuners). If you have everything connected, you need a multiswitch with 5 or 6 outputs. If you do not have a multi switch , it appears you have some sort of splitter installed. Ther is no other way to get more than 4 feeds from the sat. Splitters are not allowed in this system unless they are betweeen the multi switch and the dish. This is only needed to pair up multiswitches which is not needed in your setup. Please check to make sure there are no hidden splitters anywhere (kids room for example) in the system. If you truely need 5 cable feeds, you must use multiswitch. 

If by chance you do not ahve any splitters and do have a multiswitch , the MS may be bad.

Bob


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

wildbill129 said:


> Depends...how is that for an answer??
> 
> Are there any other ground blocks between the dish and any other receiver?
> 
> ...


To answer your first question: No there is no other block connected to any other receiver, all of the lines come into the box and are connected to the same block.

To answer question #2: that depends on what you mean by near, nothing else in there but RG-6 cable and one green wire. The phone block is in there. The only ground I see is a green wire connected to a block with 4 coax cables coming in and 4 coming out and the wire comes out going to the telephone box. The other block I am referring too has 2 coax cables coming into it and nothing else.

They replaced my LNB's twice now. First one I don't know the brand was replaced with a WNC the second one with D* model DK5.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

azarby said:


> You said you have 2 RCA units for the kids room (2 tuners total), an HR21, which has 2 tuners and a Tivo ( 1 or 2 tuners). If you have everything connected, you need a multiswitch with 5 or 6 outputs. If you do not have a multi switch , it appears you have some sort of splitter installed. Ther is no other way to get more than 4 feeds from the sat. Splitters are not allowed in this system unless they are betweeen the multi switch and the dish. This is only needed to pair up multiswitches which is not needed in your setup. Please check to make sure there are no hidden splitters anywhere (kids room for example) in the system. If you truely need 5 cable feeds, you must use multiswitch.
> 
> If by chance you do not ahve any splitters and do have a multiswitch , the MS may be bad.
> 
> Bob


Correct on the receivers, however I disconnected one of the RCA receivers and replaced it with the TIVO. Basically now I have, 1 RCA receiver and 1 TIVO ( 1 Tuner connected) and 1 HR21.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

racingminnieb said:


> Correct on the receivers, however I disconnected one of the RCA receivers and replaced it with the TIVO. Basically now I have, 1 RCA receiver and 1 TIVO ( 1 Tuner connected) and 1 HR21.


How is the wiring to the kids room. Are there any junctions or splitters that my be hidden in a wall, attic or basement? You said you removed a power inserter, Do you know what the voltage output is listed on it. It may have burned out an LNB. Also remeber when doing any connection testing, even if a box is off, there is still power put on the cable as the boxes never really shut down.

Bob


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

racingminnieb said:


> To answer your first question: No there is no other block connected to any other receiver, all of the lines come into the box and are connected to the same block.
> 
> To answer question #2: that depends on what you mean by near, nothing else in there but RG-6 cable and one green wire. The phone block is in there. The only ground I see is a green wire connected to a block with 4 coax cables coming in and 4 coming out and the wire comes out going to the telephone box. The other block I am referring too has 2 coax cables coming into it and nothing else.
> 
> They replaced my LNB's twice now. First one I don't know the brand was replaced with a WNC the second one with D* model DK5.


Sorry, I am a little confused.....The green wire is attached to the ground block with 4 coax lines. Where do those four go (if you know) The other two on the ground block with no ground, where do they go? And what is it that is going into the telephone box? Can you see where that green wire goes? Is it thick solid wire with a green shield?


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

OK I took pics. Do you know how to add pics to this or can I e-mail them straight to you?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

racingminnieb said:


> OK I took pics. Do you know how to add pics to this or can I e-mail them straight to you?


hit the advanced button..


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

racingminnieb said:


> OK I took pics. Do you know how to add pics to this or can I e-mail them straight to you?


I am sending you a PM.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

wildbill129 said:


> I am sending you a PM.


sorry ihad to step out of the house for a little while I am back. I just sent the pics. It may take a while to down load though.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

In the mean time Iam hooking the systme up through a surge suppressor with a power filter to see if this helps things.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

Surge suppressor did nothing but stop the signal completely. disconnected green ground wire signal is strong and solid. However, after going to bed and waking up this morning, I completely lost signal not even a bounce. Had to restart and signal comes back for 1 hr. and its gone again.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The more we learn, the more I am convinced your coax cabling and connections are in disarrary - hope you have called d*TV to get them to fix your install.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

From all thats been discussed, it sounds like whats needed is some top notch shielded cable.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, looking over the course of this thread, it seems ridiculous to try and sort this out for the OP via the forum...the install was obviously done by less than qualified installers (at least as far as the HR21 goes). 

This is something D* needs to adress for the OP, with some sort of restitution, I might add! Sorry for all your trouble.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you ever try the HR21 on the connections in the kids room? Is the HR21-700 set up to use a 5-LNB dish?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Did you ever try the HR21 on the connections in the kids room? Is the HR21-700 set up to use a 5-LNB dish?


Those are both good questions - hope we get the answers. I wondered as well if the dish type antenna setup on the HR21-700 (setup menu) was done properly,


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

The HR-21 is set up for 5 LNB. I have not tried it in the kids room yet. I will do that tonight when I get home though if you think it might work.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

I have D* coming out tomorrow. I am trying to avoid it though. Since this involves taking another day off from work. That would make 6 days. My bosses are less than thrilled with the prospect.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

racingminnieb said:


> I have D* coming out tomorrow. I am trying to avoid it though. Since this involves taking another day off from work. That would make 6 days. My bosses are less than thrilled with the prospect.


Ok, After much troubleshooting on my part as well as Wildbill129!! Thanks for hanging in there with me !! I found that I had an in line amp connected to the TIVO DSR704 in my sons room on Tuner 1. I removed the amp everything is working great now. I had that amp in place because when it was originally installed in my living room both tuners required the amp. So naturally I thought that even with one tuner connected the amp was required. (kinda like the BBC's for the HR) Anyway, another thing I noticed when I was adjusting the sat very earlier in the process was that on that same TIVO I was receiving a SAT signal on both tuners even though only one was connected. My husband and I both thought that it was just feedback from Tuner 1. However, once I removed the amp I only have a signal on one tuner like it should be and all of the other signals in the house are right on!! Thanks again to Wildbill129!!! I owe you one!!! Ill buy you a beer if you ever come down my way!!! Thanks alot.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Good news! Another satisfied member. Good work dbstalkers.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Great work guys and here's to good times ...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Great work guys and here's to good times ...


I want that smiley collection :grin:


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Glad to see you got it working finally.


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

Just to let you all know I reconnected the ground and it started to bounce again. So I have now completely removed the ground and left it out of the system. Everything works great. I will have my HOA maintenance people check out the grounding system. 

Great job everyone!! And thanks again!!


----------

